# First airbrushed bait (Vince R.shad inspired)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my first attempt with the airbrush, and my 5th bait overall. Vince, thank you for all the help and the Rocket shad inspiration! Please weigh in with your comments/advice!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice!!! How did you do the eye, or is it a sticker?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks POTP,

It's a decal I ordered from Stamina!


----------

